# Handed on a silver platter



## tagalogstudent

I need to say the following sentence:

The United States - your future home - is, indeed, the land of opportunity, but there is a big difference between opportunity and something being handed to you on a silver platter.
How do I translate the "handed to you on a silver platter" idiom, so that my Filipina girlfriend understands the concept behind it?


----------



## Alakdan

Based on your context I would just say "Ang buhay sa USA ay maraming pagkakataon para umunlad, subalit ito ay kailangan mo paghirapan."

Life in the USA has a lot of opportunities for progress, but you need to make an effort to get it.

I can't think of an exact equivalent Filipino idiom.  But we have a saying "Nasa Diyos ang awa, nasa tao ang gawa."  = God is merciful and will provide, Man has to work for it.

Hope this helps.


----------



## niernier

There is no direct translation for that idiom so it has to be translated another way:

"Ang Estados Unidos - ang tahanan mo sa hinaharap - ay lugar kung saan maraming pagkakataon para umunlad,  subalit meron malaking pagkakaiba ang oportunidad na hinihintay mo lang dumating at ang oportunidad na pinaghirapan mong hanapin."

The United States - your future home - is, indeed, the land of opportunity, but there is a big difference between waiting for an opportunity to come and opportunity that which you put an effort to find.


----------

